# water blind retrieve



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think you posted in the wrong sections. This area is for competition obedience and agility. Post in the field section so the right people see the question


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

cuter1 said:


> can any one help me. I have a 3 yr old golden who now refuses to do blind water retrieves. he acts like he does not know what to do. he goes about 2 feet from the shore and looks at me like what do you want me to do.
> 
> land blind retrieves are great. this water problem has appeared only in the past month.
> 
> ...


He is confused. 

Did he ever do water blinds?
How did you teach water blinds?
And lastly, if he was doing them but not now, what do you think happened?


----------

